# What's this thing called Stevia?



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2006)

From the site: http://www.stevia.net/


> [FONT=arial, helvetiva, sans-serif][SIZE=+2]If[/SIZE] you've ever tasted stevia, you know it's extremely sweet. In fact, this remarkable noncaloric herb, native to Paraguay, has been used as a sweetener and flavor enhancer for centuries. But this innocuous-looking plant has also been a focal point of intrigue in the United States in recent years because of actions by the  U.S. Food and Drug Administration. [/FONT] [FONT=arial, helvetiva, sans-serif]     The subject of searches and seizures, trade complaints and embargoes on importation, stevia has been handled at times by the FDA as if it were an illegal drug. [/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetiva, sans-serif]     Since the passage of the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act (DSHEA), stevia can be sold legally in the United States, but only as a "dietary supplement."  Even so, it can be found in many forms in most health-food stores, and is also incorporated into drinks, teas and other items (all labeled as "dietary supplements").  It cannot, however, be called a "sweetener" or even referred to as "sweet."  To do so would render the product "adulterated," according to the FDA, and make it again subject to seizure.


[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetiva, sans-serif]So, anyone ever try this? I've seen it on the shelves of a local supermarket in their health food section and been wondering what it is.
[/FONT]


----------



## rutherford (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, it's common with the health conscious VT crowd.  Tastes bitter to me.

But then I only add milk to my coffee.  Not a big sweet tooth.


----------



## Carol (Mar 3, 2006)

The description is accurate.  

If the lawyers aren't looking, I'd say it's the first artificial sweetner that isn't artificial.    

I like it, personally.  I don't like the way it tastes in coffee, but I've used it in smoothies and soy drinks. Outside of that, I don't think I use much sugar.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 3, 2006)

How would it compare to say, Splenda?


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been using stevia for about 4-5 months now as a replacement to splenda and artificial sweetners.  It is a natural, healthy alternative.  Stevia is 30 times sweeter than sugar, so you only use a tiny bit.  It takes about a week or two to get used to, but i prefer it now over splenda, sweet & low or equal.  I use it in my caffeine free teas, cranberry juice, and fruit smoothies.  I have definitely seen a decrease in my carb cravings as a result.

As a dietary supplement, it is virtually calorie free but more importantly, does not feed yeast, nor trigger fat-conserving insulin production or raise blood sugar levels like other sweetners.   In terms of overall health, it is an antiflatuent, reduces heartburn, hypertension and uric acid.  

Give it a try Bob, it's available in most health food stores and a little goes a long way.  Give yourself a good week or two to get used to it, though.  I'll never go back to the pink or blue chemical concoctions again.  Splenda really hasn't been around long enough to determine long term effects, so I personally stay clear of it.  Stevia has been around for more than a millenium.

Peace,

Donna


----------



## White Fox (Mar 8, 2006)

I also now it is good to help regulate blood sugar levels.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 8, 2006)

From what I've read above, I call it as a good idea for diabetics looking for sugar alternative.

Is there any evidence that I may be missing or studies to disprove this line of thinking?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2009)

Updating

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevia



> *Availability*
> 
> Steviol glycosides were first commercialized as a sweetener in 1971 by the Japanese firm Morita Kagaku Kogyo Co., Ltd., a leading stevia extract producer in Japan.
> Stevia has been grown on an experimental basis in Ontario, Canada since 1987 for the purpose of determining the feasibility of growing the crop commercially. In the United States, Rebiana is generally recognized as safe as of December 2008, and stevia is also recognized as a dietary supplement. Stevia has also been approved as a dietary supplement in Australia, New Zealand[22] and Canada. Since Jun 2008 it is approved as a sweetener for food and beverages in Australia and New Zealand.[23] In Japan and South American countries, stevia may also be used as a food additive. Stevia is currently banned for use in food in the European Union.[24] It is also banned in Singapore and Hong Kong.[25]
> ...


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been using Stevia for a few months now in place of Splenda. One packet goes farther than splenda IMO in sweetening my beverages, steveia's just that much more intense. BTW, I steer clear of Truvia and Purevia, they're adulterated. I've been using Sweet Leaf brand, which contains natural stevia powder instead of isolate rebiana. If you look I'm sure you'd find other natural stevia brands.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2009)

I lean towards the pure stuff myself.  Can't stand Splenda....I like my kindeys too much. LOL


----------



## searcher (Feb 13, 2009)

Bob, we recommend Stevia to our diabetics.   It is very good for them and has helped some regulate the balance between the sweet tooth and sweet foods.


As far as compared to Splenda, it is not made with nerve agent.


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2009)

Sheesh.  Its ridiculous how the manufacturing process of Splenda is described. Oh, we just swap three hydroxyls with three cholrines and we're done.  They make it sound like a poker bet.

Whats happening is sugar is processed not once, but many times, through some toxic chemicals, and the end result is a molecule that the body doesn't recognize as food.   Umm....Doesn't recognize as food (but the FDA says its food).

Take the Stevia plant and refine it to hell and the FDA says that's food too.


But the Stevia plant, oh no, that's not food.


Pity the Stevia growers didn't grease the palm of the FDA better than they did...


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 13, 2009)

Stevia certainly takes some getting used to.  It has a bitter after taste to me.
I like Agave much better.


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2009)

It depends on the brand.  There's liquid and powdered.  I wouldn't go overboard, just like anything else.  It is safe, the Japanese use a lot of it.
You should try different brands until you find a brand you like and stick with it.


----------

